# msi 970 gaming Board zwei fragen dazu



## rhyn2012 (17. März 2015)

Hallo.

Ich benutze das msi 970 gaming mit einem fx 8350.

Erste frage! Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit ausser dem Jumper der blöderweise direkt unter der gpu sitzt,und mich beim bios resetten jedesmal dazu zwingt,meine Grafikkarte ausbauen zu müssen,das uefi\bios zurück zu setzen?
Bei manchen Herstellern gibts sowas wie drei mal pc starten und es lädt die optimalen standart Werte.

Zweite frage! Ich kann meine cpu_nb nicht per Multiplikator im uefi ändern. Über takten kann ich somit nur per Referenz Takt.
Habe alle drei uefi Versionen drauf gehabt,keine Veränderung.

Ah noch eine: Wo finde ich den beworbenen kopfhörer  verstärker,also die Option ihn zu aktivieren? Denn egal was ich wo einstelle,es gibt nicht mehr Pegel. Ändert sich also nichts  nutze 30ohm kopfhörer 

Würde mich über Antwort sehr freuen.

MFG


----------



## Trasherkoch (17. März 2015)

Hallo, 

mit dem Reset Jumper kannst du dir was selber bauen. Zwei dünne Kabel die lang genug sind und einen Tastschalter.

Gruß


----------



## MSIToWi (17. März 2015)

rhyn2012 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich benutze das msi 970 gaming mit einem fx 8350.
> 
> ...



Du kannst den CMOS Clear auch durch entfenern der BIOS Batterie für 15 - 30 Minuten herbei führen.
Die Jumper Methode ist in jedem Fall die sicherere Variante.



> Zweite frage! Ich kann meine cpu_nb nicht per Multiplikator im uefi ändern. Über takten kann ich somit nur per Referenz Takt.
> Habe alle drei uefi Versionen drauf gehabt,keine Veränderung.



Hast Du mal mit den +/- Tasten des Ziffernblock versucht die cpu_nb zu erhöhen?



> Ah noch eine: Wo finde ich den beworbenen kopfhörer  verstärker,also die Option ihn zu aktivieren? Denn egal was ich wo einstelle,es gibt nicht mehr Pegel. Ändert sich also nichts  nutze 30ohm kopfhörer
> 
> Würde mich über Antwort sehr freuen.
> 
> MFG



Der Kopfhörer steckt in der richtigen Buchse?
Hast Du die Sound Blaster Software installiert?


----------



## Soulsnap (17. März 2015)

Es reicht die Batterie für 5 Sekunden zu entfernen wenn das Netzteil ausgeschaltet ist, da muss man keine 15 bis 30 Minuten rumkraxeln.


----------



## rhyn2012 (17. März 2015)

Hi und danke für die Antworten 

Also die Idee mit dem Taster ist super 

Was den Kopfhörer betrifft, ja den hatte ich an allen Ausgängen probiert, ohne das sich da irgendetwas veränderte :/ Da meine Asus DG momentan ihren Dienst eingestellt hatte, ist es schade das ich den Pegel nicht mehr bekomme trotz Kopfhörerverstärker.

Was genau meinst du mit +/- ? Im Uefi kann ich per Maus einstellen, und das Uefi übernimmt auch meine Einstellung, aber kein Windows Programm wie HWinfo oder CPU-Z oder ähnlich sagen mir es hätte geklappt, dort steht dann nur die 2200 mhz, obwohl im Uefi 2600 steht.
Gehe ich über den Referenztakt klappt es 
Ist im Grunde genau wie in diesem Thema von gestern eines anderen Users: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...si-970-gaming-nb-oc-probleme.html#post7254619

Achso, ja den Treiber und die Soundblaster Software ist installiert.
Bei meiner Asus kann ich den Kopfhörerverstärker selber zuschalten, bei der Realtek und Soundblastersoftware geht es nicht.
Auch wenn ich als Ausgabegerät Kopfhörer wähle, passiert da leider garnichts


----------



## Chimera (17. März 2015)

rhyn2012 schrieb:


> Hi und danke für die Antworten
> 
> Also die Idee mit dem Taster ist super




Wenn man nicht selber basteln will, dann geht man in nen PC Laden und holt sich dort von Silverstone die Clear CMOS Slotblende. Klickst mal in meinem zweiten SysProfil (Chimera1), da siehst du ein Bild davon. Ersetzt den originalen Jumper und man kann dann über nen Schiebeschalter an der PCI Slotblende das BIOS/UEFI zurückballern. Bin selber sehr begeistert davon, weshalb ich allen drei PCs so ein Teil spendierte und die paar Euro (hat damals ca. € 7.- oder so gekostet) war es mir wert


----------



## wildcat76 (17. März 2015)

Hi, ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei dem 970er ist, aber bei meinem Msi 97m Gaming müsste ich den Kopfhörerverstärker mit einer extra Stromzufuhr unterstützen!


----------



## rhyn2012 (17. März 2015)

wo musstest du Strom anlegen? zeigs mir bitte


----------



## wildcat76 (17. März 2015)

http://mods.hardwareluxx.de/emissary42/userreviews/msiz97mgaming/the42msiz97mgaming_7243m.jpg das Bild ist aus dem ...luxx wie man unschwer erkennen kann, und der rechte Stecker ist für den Kopfhörerverstärker, da an meinem Rechner ein Onkyo a-5vl digital angeschlossen ist, hab ich mir die Sache mit dem Stecker geschenkt.


----------



## rhyn2012 (17. März 2015)

Das Teil lag meiner Verpackung nicht bei.

Was ist denn das dicke Ende da dran?


----------



## wildcat76 (17. März 2015)

Währe ja ne Möglichkeit gewesen.. ist nen Molex-Stecker.


----------



## rhyn2012 (17. März 2015)

okay. danke dennoch. achso... und wo auf dem board soll der angeschlossen werden der stecker? 
evtl. kann ich mir so einen ja besorgen.

was hattest du genau für ein board?


----------



## wildcat76 (17. März 2015)

Ich habe dieses Board: MSI Deutschland Z97M GAMING

Der Stecker schaut glaub aus wie ein Lüfter/Fan-Stecker.


----------



## rhyn2012 (17. März 2015)

Hat der Stecker bei dir evtl. was mit USB Audio zu tun?


----------



## wildcat76 (17. März 2015)

Naa. der ist angeblich nur für die Stromversorgung des Kopfhörerverstärkers..


----------



## rhyn2012 (17. März 2015)

okay. jetzt sag mir nur noch wo genau ich den auf dem *B*oard stecken muss falls ich so einen doch noch finde 
Wie heisst der Anschluss?

Und warum hat MSI mir das nie gesagt?


----------



## rhyn2012 (17. März 2015)

so hab nochmal genau geschaut, dein Board hat diesen Anschluss, meines nicht.
Was mich wundert, da wir beide den selben Audio Boost2 haben, incl. KHV

Hat man das auf meinem Board einfach vergessen? 
Möchte das der KHV auch ordentlich läuft, oder hab ich da ne abgespeckte Version und das ist alles nur Marketing?


----------



## wildcat76 (17. März 2015)

AUDPWR1 und der ist links unten, rechts neben einem kleinen Schalter... also bei mir ist er dort 

Ka warum MSI dir nichts sagt?? finde die sagenund machen eine menge nicht... warum ist zb nur bei den größten Boards so eine Abdeckung über den Anschlüssen..  warum bekommt die überflüssige 960 eine Backplate, und meine 970 oder auch die 980  keine.. okay, mit der Backplate weiß ich, das ist das Einzige was die 960 interessant macht


----------



## rhyn2012 (17. März 2015)

Hm und dennoch greifen wir alle zu MSI xD
Jap, hatte dein Board mal genauer angesehen. Den habe ich nicht.


evtl. bekommt mein Audioboost  den Saft irgendwo anders her?


----------



## wildcat76 (17. März 2015)

Keine Ahnung, ich mag AMD als gpu Hersteller, aber für die cpus bevorzuge ich doch ganz klar Intel.

Kenne den 970 Sockel auch nur weil er bei der suche nach der 970gtx öfters mal auftauchte. 

Aber vielleicht weiß ja MSIToWi mehr und teilt sein msi Wissen mit uns. ​


----------



## rhyn2012 (17. März 2015)

Ja das währe ne feine Sache


----------



## MSIToWi (18. März 2015)

Hallo,
grundsätzlich ist es so, dass der Audio Verstärker aktiv ist, was aber nicht mit einer höhren erreichbaren Lautstärke gleich zu setzen ist.
Die AUDIO Boost 2 Technology sorgt für einen klareren Sound mit weinger Intereferenzen und Störungen durch umliegende Bauteile.
All dies steht genau so auch in der Produktbeschreibung.

Kurz gesagt, der Audio Boost 2 Chip sorgt für besseren Sound.


----------



## rhyn2012 (18. März 2015)

Es geht mir ja nicht darum sondern um den beworbenen kopfhörer verstärker.bis zu 600 ohm.steck ich ds also einen 30ohm ran müsste der wesentlich lauter sein. So wie es bei den Board modellen der Fall ist,die diese zusätzliche stromverbindung haben.

Halten wir fest , bei teuren Boards funktioniert alles bestens und beim günstigen 970 wurde kastriert.

So hab ich den Anschein


Edit:

 so habe nun ausführlich mit dem MSI Support geschrieben.
Nach der 3. oder 4. Mail wusste der Supportmitarbeiter dann endlich worum es mir ging.
Auch er stellte fest, das man auf dem Board, um den NB Takt zu erhöhen, über den FSB Takt gehen MUSS.
Ich bin der Meinung dass das nicht normal ist, denn auf jedem anderen Board von Gigabyte, Asrock, Asus brauchte man nur den Multiplikator verändern, und der CPU_NB Takt änderte sich dementsprechend.

Das man das nicht einfach eingesteht, zu mal ich sagte das muss an einem Fehlerhaften Uefi liegen. Wird's einfach schön geredet.

Nicht gerad super oder?


----------

